#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Numbring at slides footer

## sabubakaralis

Hi Friends

I'm working on Powerpoint presentation, I need your help to compelet this tas. I'm having 30 slides in a powerpoint file and Im on page 1, what i want is at footer on slides, numbering should appear like this "1/30", means among 30 slides, I m on slide 1.

Thanks & Regards,

Syed

----------


## Andy Pope

https://support.office.com/en-gb/art...rs=en-GB&ad=GB

----------


## sabubakaralis

Good efforts, but no output.

display the current slide number and total number of slides on all of the slides in your presentation.

----------

